# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Actualización del reloj del foro

## Pulgas

Para los foreros que residen en España.
Con el cambio de horario se nos desactualizó el reloj del foro, indicándonos horas distintas a las vigentes en el territorio.
Siguiendo las indicaciones de Hocicos (gracias de nuevo), explicamos cómo actualizar el reloj.

Tenemos que acudir a *Panel de Control* (en la barra de menú) -> *Editar opciones* (en la columna de la izquierda, dentro del apartado opciones y configuración)-> *Opciones de fecha y hora*. En *Husos y horarios ponéis (GMT + 1) CET Europa Central*. -> *Guardar cambios*.

También podéis acudir a Editar opciones desde la barra de menú *Enlaces* -> *Editar opcio*nes.

¡Y resuelto!

----------


## Ritxi

Pues yo ya lo tenía bien  :Cool1:

----------

